# Clumsy all of a sudden??



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

DS has all of a sudden become accident prone. Trips over his own two feet. Is clumsiness a sign of a sudden growth spurt or something? The kid looks like I abuse him, I swear! Had a big bump on his forehead (tripped), both knees skinned (tripped), an owie on his hand (tripped). UGH!


----------



## Judegirl (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm a first-time mom, so take this with a grain of salt...but I'd take him to the doctor if this is sudden and persistent. The first thing I thought of was maybe an ear infection? Something that might affect his balance?

Dd is 13 months and I haven't noticed increased clumsiness during a growth spurt- only when she's tired. Is your son getting enough rest? Is he falling more at certain times of the day?

Hopefully more experienced parents will chime in here.









Jude


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Well I learned from my child development and psychology class that children will get clumsy at certain points in their lives because suddenly their arms and legs are longer and they have to adjust. I think the first age that happens is 3 though.

However, my twenty month old is a walking bruise right now too. He just learned to run and does so until his upper body is leaning futher and further downward until his little legs can't go fast enough and then *boom*. I think its pretty normal for the bumps and scrapes when they learn a new skill (walking, running, ect). Has your wee one just started runnning maybe?

I do agree with pp, if you feel like something is wrong, take him in. You know, use that mama spidey sence









Here are the injuries my wee one has as of *saturday*: Roadrash on forehead, a BIG roadrash down side of head/face (both from running full speed at zoo and cracking head on cement, I could *hear* his skull hit the ground!!








), a small bruise on the inside of a finger from catching it in a chip clip, and the remants of a bloody nose (he won't let me get the dried **** all the way out of his nose) and a fat lip from falling face first onto the hardwood floors (Dh and I were FREAKING, he was bleeding everywhere, from the nose, from his mouth... ds was totally wailing, we set him on the bathroom counter to clean the blood off of him and us, and he saw his toothbrush, stopped crying, exclaimed 'boofbrush!' and then started brushing his teeth, happy as could be!







).

He just healed from TWO scraped knees, and would have more from the zoo but we had him in long jeans...

So I completely feel for you!! I feel like people must be staring at us in public...


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama*
Well I learned from my child development and psychology class that children will get clumsy at certain points in their lives because suddenly their arms and legs are longer and they have to adjust. I think the first age that happens is 3 though.

My son is just over 2.5 (and has been running since about 13 mos or so... eeek!), but he has always had growth spurts early. Last I checked (before he started tripping) he was 37 inches tall, and taller than a few 3 yr olds in his class. I will have to check tomorrow if he has grown any since I checked. I don't think there is anything neurologically wrong or anything, just wondering why he has become a klutz in the last week.

Your poor son! He sounds like a walking (running? heheh) wreck right now!


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

It makes sense that growth spurts would cause clumsiness. A sudden growth spurt means longer limbs, a slight change in the kid's center of gravity, and sometimes loose-feeling joints. That's probably all it is.


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

Well I figure that it had to be the growth spurt thing. How? Well, last night he woke up SEVERAL times complaining his legs hurt really bad. Would go back to sleep after I massaged them for a while. Growing pains. My 7 yr old stepson went through bad growing pains around the same age off and on until he was about 5 if I remember correctly (we have him every other weekend, so he could still be having them, but we just don't see it as often).

I measured Dylan against the wall this morning and he grew almost an inch since last week









Hopefully this will be it for a short while


----------

